# AKC Field Trial ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I go to our first AKC field trial in March - any POINTS the forum can give US will HELP !!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

all I can offer is ... Go Pike Go


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Advice. Don't take it too seriously. There will be some great dogs you will run against. Let Pike show off his stuff. Always keep him in front and try to discourage him coming back toward you but always forward.

Enjoy yourself and the dog will too. ;D If he screws up just "pick him up" and work on it the next training session. 

Good luck. _Winning Ways_ is a good book on field trialing Vizslas.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Data - thanks for the encouragement - RBD -will try to get the book Monday - the last time I took myself seriously was -n - 1968 - when my draft number was 17 - past that POINT - life is a blessing I enjoy with family friends & pups eVery day - to do less is a waste of time & energy !!!


----------



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

R said:


> Data - thanks for the encouragement - RBD -will try to get the book Monday - the last time I took myself seriously was -n - 1968 - when my draft number was 17 - past that POINT - life is a blessing I enjoy with family friends & pups eVery day - to do less is a waste of time & energy !!!


 Know the feeling. My number was 181. Got the letter in Dec 70 to stop and report. Good luck at the field trials!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

What stake is Pike entered in? Horseback trial? Walking?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Roo roo roo Pike. I hope that useless owner of yours isn't too much of a boat anchor for you mate. Get some for us.....

Regards
Astro & Zsa Zsa


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V John - walking


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

R said:


> V John - walking


Ok, what stake? Derby? Puppy? Gun Dog?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

amature gundog


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

R said:


> amature gundog


Gotcha. Have fun. Try not to put your dog in a position to fail. (Protect your dog and his training, if you can.) Keep him to the front, and let him roll. Know your dog's weaknesses and strengths. Target the strengths if you can. Ask questions. Walk earlier braces or stakes if you can. Learn the course and know where you are going. Ask the judges questions if you need to. Protect your dog and his training.  Have fun. Meet new people and dogs. Watch the other dogs if you can. 

Where is the trial at? Who is putting it on?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

E-Town Kentucky - first 2 days Greater louisville Wienerimer Club - next 2 days Kentuckinda Pointer Club - thanks for advice - fun and learning go hand in hand - we intend to do both !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V -John - just a couple more weeks 2 field trial - PIKE has been working HARD - ? - can only go 2 Sat & Sunday trial - so I entered him in both amateur & open class - they are putting out 150 quail a day for 4 days - how do you prevent sensory oVer load !! on his JH test the 3rd leg he pointed 4 birds in under 3Min's - I'm excited and know he will be - should I go with the flow or just let him be a GUNDOG !!!- WIN or loose does not matter 2 me - PIKE's only problem is when he hears a a shot 8 out of 10 times he expects to pick up a dead bird !!! this is not a bad problem - any help from those that trial will V a great HELP - ME !!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

FAIL TO PREPARE, PREPARE TO FAIL.

Sounds like Pike's been putting in the 'ground work' 

Hope you can do him justice REM.  

Remember, most importantly, have fun both


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

R said:


> V -John - just a couple more weeks 2 field trial - PIKE has been working HARD - ? - can only go 2 Sat & Sunday trial - so I entered him in both amateur & open class - they are putting out 150 quail a day for 4 days - how do you prevent sensory oVer load !! on his JH test the 3rd leg he pointed 4 birds in under 3Min's - I'm excited and know he will be - should I go with the flow or just let him be a GUNDOG !!!- WIN or loose does not matter 2 me - PIKE's only problem is when he hears a a shot 8 out of 10 times he expects to pick up a dead bird !!! this is not a bad problem - any help from those that trial will V a great HELP - ME !!!


Holy cow that's a lot of birds. I hope common sense prevails and they put them in the right spots and don't just overload everything. I've seen that happen, birds walking everywhere. In the paths, in the fields, it was ridiculous and caused a lot of dogs to blow up. 
When I said protect your dog in an earlier post, this is kind of what I was talking about. Put your dog in a position to succeed. If Pike is looking solid great on a couple of finds and is doing well, let him run. Remember, the judges will want to see him run too. I ran in a National Derby once. I had five finds in a thirty minute stake. My dog didn't place because he didn't have the opportunity to really run. The judges will want to see the dog run too. When I say protect your dog, if you see an opportunity where you think your dog might start ripping birds out, then don't let him go to those spots. Make sense? 
It's not a numbers game. It shouldn't be based soley on who has the most finds... (Or it shouldn't be...) But all judges are different.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V-J TY once again for the reply - one reason PIKE is trying field trial is a judge at the HT said the pup runs large - also said at HT some judges do not like this - so we will give a try - like you I thought what a lot of birds !!!! - at $6/per quail in our area what ever PIKE does he will have a blast - the course will be over 60 acres - sounds like a lot - but out west and up north this is just a stroll in the park for PIKE - our front yard has 600 acres in it ( not mine but we have permission to use it ) in the end I think PIKE will find too many birds that will never be shot - will post pics no matter how it goes - the clubs putting on the trial had to go to Tn to get the birds - at the end of the weekend I see nothing but a great outing !!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like PIKE will have no problem covering the ground. I would only work him on staying to the front, and then do a little work on him staying on point while walking a couple quail out in front of him.
Good luck to you both and have fun.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

R said:


> V-J TY once again for the reply - one reason PIKE is trying field trial is a judge at the HT said the pup runs large - also said at HT some judges do not like this - so we will give a try - like you I thought what a lot of birds !!!! - at $6/per quail in our area what ever PIKE does he will have a blast - the course will be over 60 acres - sounds like a lot - but out west and up north this is just a stroll in the park for PIKE - our front yard has 600 acres in it ( not mine but we have permission to use it ) in the end I think PIKE will find too many birds that will never be shot - will post pics no matter how it goes - the clubs putting on the trial had to go to Tn to get the birds - at the end of the weekend I see nothing but a great outing !!!!!!


You are right, sixty acres isn't that much, and it sounds like Pike won't have any problems with that.  Good luck, and keep us posted. Like TexasRed said, those pen raised birds are some dumb critters... Be prepared for them to do just about anything!


----------

